# SF Mentor



## Jacob Garrett (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey guys, so I am a freshman and in Army ROTC at Seton Hall U., NJ. I was curious if there were any former Special Operations guys within NJ-NYC willing to train a cadet? I know I have a long ways to go before even getting considered for selection, but this is my dream and want to learn what it will take to be an SF officer. I am also aware of the mentor program thread on Shadow Spear, but I would like to meet up with a mentor. Any help or suggestion would be great! Thanks guys


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2016)

Worry about getting to a Branch before anything else. Crush your grades, crush your PT, smoke any school you get through ROTC. Be a college guy, but don't get too stupid.  You have to be a 1LT(P) before you can drop a packet, and you have to make the rest of your year group look like clowns to get looked at... that's a long way off.


----------

